# Pilea Problems!



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey all!

I've got a quick question for you! I've got a Pilea nummulariifolia aka Creeping Charlie and I've just recently noticed that the edges of a couple of the leaves have started turning black. I know enough about plants that this is generally a sign that its unhappy with something you may or may not have done, so I thought I'd ask you all what you thought the problem might be and how I might go about making this little guy happy again. Any thoughts?

Kwazarr.

PS Sorry for the crappy picture quality. The focus on my phone cam isn't so great!


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Give us an idea of the conditions this plant is growing in. It looks like dehydration to me but if it's growing in damp conditions that would not be the case.


----------



## kwazarr (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think it's dehydrated, as the soil's been relatively moist most of the time. I don't currently have it in a tank (it's waiting to go into my new viv)...it's currently sitting in the kitchen next to a south facing window. It gets indirect lighting most of the day, it stays generally at room temp and being near the sink it probably has a decent level of humidity. It came in, from what I can tell, a fairly standard potting soil mix that you typically see plants in at your typical Home Depot type garden centre.


----------

